# Stacking fruit fly cups



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has tried stacking their fruit fly cups? I am using the plastic 32oz cups with the vented lids. I currently stack them in a pyramid fashion, but it would be much easier to just stack them one on top of the other. I just didn't know if it would create too much moisture in the cups that were on the bottom. If anyone has tried this I would love your input. Thanks in advance.

-Shelley


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

snmreptiles said:


> I currently stack them in a pyramid fashion, but it would be much easier to just stack them one on top of the other. I just didn't know if it would create too much moisture in the cups that were on the bottom.
> 
> -Shelley


I stack mine in the pyrammid fashion too, it'd take up a lot less space (for me anyway) to be able to stack them on top of each other


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I stack mine on top of each other, and I have not had a problem with too much humidity. It is a big space saver to be able to stack them.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I stack mine 12 on 12 with a section of egg crate between them in 66qt sterilite containers.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I use the same type of cup, and stack mine one on top of the other. I haven't noticed any differences in the production of stacked and nonstacked cups. I also keep most of them in a plastic storage cabinet.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

FABULOUS!! That will give me soooo much more space for fruit flies! Thanks guys!

-Shelley


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

*Where do you get the deli cups?*

I am looking for a cheap vendor for the type of cups mentioned. Where can you find them online? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I use eds cups and i would not stack them up because of the single hole. I do love them because of how nicely they clean up and i can use them a million times over.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Where do you get the deli cups?*

I got them from Josh...a case of 240 cups for $66 shipped!



pastorjosh said:


> 32 oz. insect culture cups and lids. You can buy them for .40 a cup (includes lid) on my site... http://www.joshsfrogs.com
> 
> or
> 
> You can buy 240 cups and lids for $66 shipped. Just email me if you want to buy by the case. That is cheaper than you can get them anywhere else.





jkinsey said:


> I am looking for a cheap vendor for the type of cups mentioned. Where can you find them online? Thanks for any info.


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I will check into them.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Josh's price was a bit cheaper than the place we have bought them. By a couple bucks, I think. I would go with him if that is all that you need. We got ours from reptilepackaging.com. But we always need other stuff from them also.

-Shelley


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

I just orderd some yesterday from Reptilepackaging. It was one $67 shipped for 240 seemed like a good deal.


----------

